# Donomas



## bng (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi, I'm new here but I was wondering does anyone have any experience with Donomas Kennel in NY. 

I can't post a link but a simple google search will bring them up.

Looking for some reviews or anyone who has purchased a dog from them. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Is this it? Donoma's Long Coat German Shepherds - Long Coat/haired German Shepherds


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

They sell puppies on nextdaypets.com & puppyfind.com. Not someone I would consider.

Health Certifications??????

Donoma's Long Coat German Shepherds - Long Coat/haired German Shepherds


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

BTW.....WELCOME bng! :greet:

There are many qualified people here to assist you! A little info will help!

*Which "TYPE" of German Shepherd are you looking for? Show Line? ... Working Line? (see this page for "Types": (Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels ) )


*What activities or sports do you plan on doing with him/her.

*What type of lifestyle do you have that will include the dog?

*Tell a little about yourself/your family!


*What is your price range? (usual is $1,600 to $3,000)


*What state are you in and how far are you willing to travel (hours)?


*Are you willing to have a dog shipped?



Here are some good reading materials!
Things to look for in a 'Responsible' Breeder 

http://www.germanshepherdguide.com/h...a-breeder.html 

(German Shepherd and Schutzhund Articles, by Wildhaus Kennels )


Moms


----------



## bng (Apr 12, 2018)

Thank you for the rwponses. 

Yes that is the correct link

I'm mainly looking for a family companion for my family. Not looking to show it or anything like that. I am however in love with the long hair gsd. I understand it's a recessive trait. I just want a dog with solid temperament that's also good with kids. Price range is 2000 but I'd be willing to go higher for the right dog. And I'd consider shipping for the right dog.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

bng,
Please don't choose for color or coat.
Choose a GSD for your family from a reputable breeder that has a purpose in their lines and breeds for balanced temperaments. 

Read about temperament here: https://www.germanshepherdguide.com/temperament.html 

Moms


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I would class this breeder as a puppy mill.... looking at the dogs pages, there is hardly any information about their health testing, and everything is based of past generations of accomplishments, nothing on these dogs themselves, other than pets, breeding more pets. One of the males is from a Long Coat breeder in WV. One of the females came from a long coat breeding in my neck of the woods. Nothing done with the dogs except breeding. 3 males and 4-5 females, no rhyme or reason to the breeding other than long coat to long coat.


----------

